

Looking for Growth Hacking/Marketing Internships - ErikVDW

Hello all,
I’m a National Honor Society, National AP Scholar OSU Honors College Student taking time to help startups.  I’m interested in joining as an intern, or if anyone needs help researching&#x2F;validating an idea I’d be interested in that too.  I’m mostly a business guy, but can hack together some HTML&#x2F;CSS when I really need to.  I’m especially interested in growth hacking and marketing, and am most interested in working in Silicon Valley for obvious reasons.  
LinkedIn Profile: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pub&#x2F;erik-van-de-water&#x2F;54&#x2F;887&#x2F;3aa
Angel List Profile: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;erik-van-de-water
Skills:
I understand Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Tumblr etc. page management.  I can create those quickly and fill them with quality. I’m experienced in Wordpress management, can create surveys (I love Typeform), and would say I’m a pretty good writer.   I have read the appropriate startup literature, including the Startup Owner’s Manual, Venture Deals, and a lot of Paul Graham’s essays, so I have a good idea about what entrepreneurship is about. Finally, I’m 97th percentile intelligence, so I learn new things pretty fast.<p>Education:
•	1 Year OSU Honors College of Business – Entrepreneurship and Management
•	12 AP Tests Taken, 10 5’s (highest score), 2 4’s, (second highest score).
Travel:
I’m willing to travel virtually anywhere. 
Why:
I want experience so I can run my own startup better in the future.  I also want to build connections with as many people as I can in the startup community and build a good reputation and record.
Please message me at erikvdw@comcast.net if you are interested, or refer me to any friends you have that could use another hand.
Thank you,
Erik Van de Water
======
mikitamikado
Hi Eric, ping me via mikita at quoteroller

